# I have known her for six years



## piume

_I have known her for six years._ (but I still know her now; I'm sorry, it could be wrong in English too)

have I to use "kennen lernen" and how?

thank you.


----------



## sydneycarton

_Ich habe die seit sechs Jahren gekannt.
_
I think that would fit fine.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 

Ich würde sagen: "Ich kenne sie seit sechs Jahren".

Sorry, ich kann leider mal wieder nicht erklären, warum  --- Ich suche noch nach der Begründung.

Ah, hier bei canoo habe ich eine Erklärung gefunden (Verwendung des Präsens):


> Das Geschehen kann in der Vergangenheit angefangen haben:
> 
> Ihr arbeitet schon sehr lange an diesem Projekt.
> Seit ihrer Kindheit leidet sie an dieser Krankheit.


----------



## piume

ok, danke!


----------



## Derselbe

sydneycarton said:


> _Ich habe die seit sechs Jahren gekannt.
> _
> I think that would fit fine.



_Seit _muss im Deutschen mit dem Präsens stehen. Mit dem Perfekt kann es nur in der negativen Form kombiniert werden.

Ich kenne sie seit sechs Jahren.

Ich habe sie seit sechs Jahren nicht gesehen.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Einspruch! Perfekt würde auch perfekt passen in "Ich habe sie vor sechs Jahren kennengelernt." Auch das wäre übrigens eine denkbare Übersetzung (obwohl "Ich kenne sie seit sechs Jahren" natürlich treffender ist).


----------



## Hutschi

sydneycarton said:


> _Ich habe die seit sechs Jahren gekannt.
> _
> I think that would fit fine.



Hi, it has to be "sie" here. "Die" is possible in a pejorative sense. At least it is bad style. It is not                                                                    _I have known her for six years._ but approximately                                                                    _I have known that for six years._ ("that" as pronoun for "girl")

My mother told me as "Eselsbrücke" (memory-hook) "Der steht im Stall und die steht daneben." - This is (or was) also an idiomatic answer to such sentences - meaning that you should avoid this. The connotation is often that you do not like her, if you say "die".

_Ich kenne *sie* seit sechs Jahren._


----------



## Derselbe

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Einspruch! Perfekt würde auch perfekt passen in "Ich habe sie vor sechs Jahren kennengelernt."



In diesem Satz kommt ja auch kein _seit _vor. Vielleicht habe ich das oben nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt. Es geht natürlich nur um Sätze, die mit _seit _eingeleitet werden. Und _seit+Perfekt_ ist in positiven Aussagesätzen grammatikalisch falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

Trifft das für alle derartigen Sätze zu?

Beispiel:

_Ich habe das seit zehn Jahren so gemacht und mache es immer noch so._

Das würde in folgender Form falsch klingen:

_Ich mache das seit zehn Jahren so und mache das immer noch so. _

Der erste Satz wäre grammatisch falsch, obwohl er richtig klingt, der zweite wäre korrekt, obwohl er falsch klingt.


----------



## Derselbe

Ich finde nicht, dass der erste besser klingt als der zweite. Für mich klingen beide nicht gut. Der erste wegen des Perfekts und der zweite wegen dem Teil nach dem _und_.

"_Ich mache das seit zehn Jahren so und mache das immer noch so."_

Der Satz klingt in der Tat seltsam. Und zwar weil der zweite Teil eigentlich die Aussage des ersten Teils wiederholt. Die Aussage "mache das immer noch so" ist in der Aussage "Ich mache das seit zehn Jahren so" schon enthalten. Richtigerweise müsste es wohl heißen:

_"Ich mach das seit zehn Jahren so und werde es auch in Zukunft so machen."_


Der Grund, wieso _seit+Perfekt_ falsch ist, ist wohl, dass _seit_ genau den Aspekt ausdrückt, den das Perfekt auch ausdrückt (ausdrücken könnte). Nämlich den Modus, dass die Handlung relativ zur Erzählperspektive noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Die Differenzierung zwischen Zeit und Aspekt in der Deutschen Sprache ist eh ein verworrenes Kapitel, weshalb man vielleicht nicht zu streng sein sollte. Da es sich bei _seit_ aber eindeutig um eine Präposition handelt, die einen genau definierten Aspekt ausdrückt, kann man diese Entscheidung anscheinend nicht mit anderen "aspektrelevanten" Formen wie dem Perfekt kombinieren.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> _Ich habe das seit zehn Jahren so gemacht und mache es immer noch so._
> 
> Das würde in folgender Form falsch klingen:
> 
> _Ich mache das seit zehn Jahren so und mache das immer noch so. _
> 
> Der erste Satz wäre grammatisch falsch, obwohl er richtig klingt, der zweite wäre korrekt, obwohl er falsch klingt.


Ich kann Dir da nicht folgen. Ich finde, der erste ist nicht nur falsch, sondern klingt auch so.


Derselbe said:


> _Seit _muss im Deutschen mit dem Präsens stehen.


Ich denke, genauer sollte es heißen, dass das Verb auf derselben Zeitstufe stehen muss, wie die Erzählzeit:
_Er stand bereits seit 10 Minuten vor der Tür, als sie ihm endlich öffnete._

EDIT
Es gibt eventuell eine Ausnahme (ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher): Das Perfekt oder Plusquamperfekt (je nach Erzählzeit) könnte dann möglich sein, wenn ein Ereignis in der Erzählzeit den betreffenden Zustand beendet:
_Als er endlich aufstand, hatte er bereits seit zwei Stunden in dem Sessel gesessen._


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Sorry, ich kann leider mal wieder nicht erklären, warum  --- Ich suche noch nach der Begründung.
> 
> Ah, hier bei canoo habe ich eine Erklärung gefunden (Verwendung des Präsens):


Ich glaube eine "Erklärung" ist das noch nicht, nur eine Bestätigung der Regel. Die Erklärung, warum das _Perfekt_ hier, anders als im Englischen, nicht verwandt werden darf, haben wir, denke ich hier herausgearbeitet: Es liegt daran, dass das Perfekt im Deutschen neben dem perfektischen auch einen perfektiven Aspekt hat und der Zustand, der mit dem Verb "kennen" ausgedrückt wird, ist ja nicht beendet. Im Gegensatz dazu hat das englische _present perfect_ nur einen perfektischen Aspekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Der Satz klingt in der Tat seltsam. Und zwar weil der zweite Teil eigentlich die Aussage des ersten Teils wiederholt.



Solche Wiederholungen sind ein rhetorisches Stilmittel. 

Eine Variante ist "Wir haben das schon immer so gemacht und machen das auch weiter so."

@Bernd: Ist "flasch" (ungefähr "flappsig") so gemeint oder ein Tippfehler?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> @Bernd: Ist "flasch" (ungefähr "flappsig") so gemeint oder ein Tippfehler?


Typo.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Hauptpunkt sollte sein, dass man "seit" auch zusammen mit dem Perfekt verwenden kann.

Ich habe einen Unterschied in den Formen gefunden:

Ich kenne ihn seit zwei Jahren. - Das beschreibt einen Zustand. Er wirkt über den gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt hinweg.

Bei Handlungen kann ein Abschluss erreicht sein.

Ich habe die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht und nehme sie jetzt vom Herd.
Hier funktioniert die Gegenwartsform nicht.
(?) Ich koche die Suppe seit zwei Stunden und höre jetzt auf.
Mit der Zustandsform funktioniert es dagegen:
Die Suppe kocht schon seit zwei Stunden und ich nehme sie jetzt vom Herd.


Ich habe das seit zwei Stunden gemacht und höre jetzt auf.
Hier funktioniert die Gegenwartsform dagegen ebenfalls.
(?) Ich mache das jetzt schon seit zwei Stunden und höre jetzt auf damit.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht und nehme sie jetzt vom Herd.
> Hier funktioniert die Gegenwartsform nicht.


Dann bist Du mit mir offenbar einer Meinung:


berndf said:


> Es gibt eventuell eine Ausnahme (ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher): Das Perfekt oder Plusquamperfekt (je nach Erzählzeit) könnte dann möglich sein, wenn ein Ereignis in der Erzählzeit den betreffenden Zustand beendet:
> _Als er endlich aufstand, hatte er bereits seit zwei Stunden in dem Sessel gesessen._


In Deinem vorherigen Beipiel trifft diese Bedingung aber nicht zu:


Hutschi said:


> _Ich habe das seit zehn Jahren so gemacht und mache es immer noch so._


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Dann bist Du mit mir offenbar einer Meinung:



Ja, auch wenn die Beispiele von mir vielleicht Mängel haben.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ja, auch wenn die Beispiele von mir vielleicht Mängel haben.


Mit Deinem zweiten Beispiel
_Ich habe die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht und nehme sie jetzt vom Herd_
bin ich einverstanden.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht und nehme sie jetzt vom Herd.
> Hier funktioniert die Gegenwartsform nicht.


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Meines Erachtens muss hier das Präsens stehen. 
_Ich koche die Suppe seit zwei Stunden._
Wo ist das Problem?


> Ich habe das seit zwei Stunden gemacht und höre jetzt auf.
> Hier funktioniert die Gegenwartsform dagegen ebenfalls.
> Ich mache das jetzt schon seit zwei Stunden und höre jetzt auf damit.


Auch hier muss meiner Ansicht nach Präsens stehen. Perfekt empfinde ich als falsch.


Ich hab aber, wie Bernd, auch festgestellt, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt, _seit _mit Perfekt zu kombinieren, die ich als richtig empfinden würde. Und zwar, wenn der Zustand im Erzählmoment wechselt oder es eine Unsicherheit gibt, ob er noch fortdauert. Ich könnte mir etwa einem Vorstellungsgespräch vorstellen:
_Seit 2008 habe ich die Leitung der Abteilung X übernommen und jetzt suche ich nach einer neuen Herausforderung._


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> _Seit 2008 habe ich die Leitung der Abteilung X übernommen und jetzt suche ich nach einer neuen Herausforderung._


Der Satz passt nicht. _Ich habe die Leitung 2008 übernommen_ und nicht _seit 2008_. Ich glaube kaum, dass Du in eine Bewerbung schreiben willst, dass Du seit 2008 bis jetzt gebraucht hast, um die Leitung zu *übernehmen*.


----------



## Unnoticed

Ich stimme *Demselben* im Großen und Ganzen zu. Perfekt in Kombination mit "seit" klingt nicht nur unheimlich schräg, sondern ergibt auch keinen Sinn. "Seit" leitet eine Tätigkeit ein, die in der Vergangenheit beginnt und in der Gegenwart *noch immer* ausgeführt wird, wodurch das Perfekt, eine Zeitform zum Ausdruck abgeschlossener Tätigkeiten, fehl am Platze ist.

Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen:

_Ich kenne sie jetzt schon seit 6 Jahren._


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Der Satz passt nicht. _Ich habe die Leitung 2008 übernommen_ und nicht _seit 2008_. Ich glaube kaum, dass Du in eine Bewerbung schreiben willst, dass Du seit 2008 bis jetzt gebraucht hast, um die Leitung zu *übernehmen*.



Ja, irgendwie scheint das auch nicht zu funktionieren. Ich weiß nur, dass mir vorhin ein gutes Beispiel eingefallen ist. Aber da war ich auf dem Weg in die Stadt und mittlerweile hab ich es vergessen. 

<deleted>


----------



## trbl

Es gibt durchaus Fälle, in denen "seit" mit Perfekt stehen kann:

"Ich habe seit heute morgen nichts mehr gegessen"
"Wir haben uns ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen"


----------



## berndf

trbl said:


> Es gibt durchaus Fälle, in denen "seit" mit Perfekt stehen kann:
> 
> "Ich habe seit heute morgen nichts mehr gegessen"
> "Wir haben uns ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen"


Die Behauptung war, dass* positive* Aussagen mit "seit" nicht im Perfekt stehen.


----------



## trbl

berndf said:


> Die Behauptung war, dass* positive* Aussagen mit "seit" nicht im Perfekt stehen.



Wollte euch nur testen 


Asche auf mein Haupt...


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Meines Erachtens muss hier das Präsens stehen.
> _Ich koche die Suppe seit zwei Stunden._
> Wo ist das Problem?


_ Ich habe die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht._ Ich habe gerade aufgehört, sie zu kochen. Das Kochen ist gerade beendet.

_Ich koche die Suppe seit zwei Stunden. _Die Suppe kocht noch.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Hutschi said:


> _ Ich habe die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht._ Ich habe gerade aufgehört, sie zu kochen. Das Kochen ist gerade beendet.
> 
> _Ich koche die Suppe seit zwei Stunden. _Die Suppe kocht noch.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> _ Ich habe die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht._ Ich habe gerade aufgehört, sie zu kochen. Das Kochen ist gerade beendet.


 
Das widerspricht zumindest meinem Sprachgefühl eklatant. Es ist gerade die Kernbedeutung der Präposition _seit_, dass die Handlung relativ zur Erzählperspektive noch nicht beendet ist. 
Wenn in deinem Satz die Perspektive Gegenwart ist, verwendest du meines Erachtens die falsch Präposition. Es müsste heißen.
-> _Ich habe vor zwei Stunden begonnen die Suppe zu kochen und gerade ist sie fertig geworden._
-> _Ich habe die Suppe zwei Stunden lang gekocht und gerade ist sie fertig geworden._
Wenn in deinem Satz die Perspektive Vergangenheit ist, fehlt ein Bezugsverb.
-> _Ich kochte die Suppe seit zwei Stunden, als plötzlich der Strom ausfiel._

In jedem Fall muss die Handlung noch in die Zeitebene fortdauern, von der der Satz abhängt. Ansonsten hast das Wort _seit_ bei Dir eine andere Bedeutung als bei mir.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> -> _Ich habe vor zwei Stunden begonnen die Suppe zu kochen und gerade ist sie fertig geworden._



Das wäre aber sehr umständlich. Dann ist klar, warum viele die wesentlich einfachere Form verwenden, soweit sie in ihrem Sprachbereich darüber verfügen. 

Abgesehen davon gibt es einen inhaltlichen Unterschied. Hier kann der Fall eintreten, dass ich unterbrochen wurde,  dass die Suppe aufhörte, zu kochen, oder dass ein anderer sie fertig gemacht hat. Das ist bei "seit" ausgeschlossen.

(Kochen hat zwei Grundbedeutungen: 1. Zubereitung von Speisen, 2. Sieden)

---
Mein Thesaurus im Textmaker gibt als Synonyme an: seitdem, seither, seit jener Zeit, seit dieser Zeit, seit damals, von da an, von Stund an. 
Wir verwenden offensichtlich "seit" unterschiedlich.


----------



## berndf

Dann lass mich einen anderen Satz zur Diskussion stellen, der zweifelsohne idiomatisch ist:
_Da bist Du ja endlich! Ich habe sei 5 Uhr hier gewartet._


----------



## Hutschi

> _Da bist Du ja endlich! Ich habe sei 5 Uhr hier gewartet._


 Ich stimme völlig zu. Alternativ kann man aber verwenden: Ich warte hier schon seit 5 Uhr! - das wäre meiner Meinung nach aber logisch falsch, da das Warten ganz klar aufgehört hat, wenn ich den Satz sage, nachdem der andere eingetroffen ist. Dann warte ich ja nicht mehr.

Trotzdem können beide Formen verwendet werden, da die Sprache sich nicht an der formalen Logik orientiert.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Derselbe said:


> Es ist gerade die Kernbedeutung der Präposition _seit_, dass die Handlung relativ zur Erzählperspektive noch nicht beendet ist.


Ist das so? Ich hätte eher gesagt, dass die Präposition _seit_ einen Zeitraum einer Handlung definiert, die bis in die Gegenwart der Erzählperspective reicht. Ob mit der Gegenwart die Handlung aufhört (bzw. gerade aufgehört hat) oder fortdauert steht auf einem anderen Blatt, oder?

Cheers.
Abba


----------



## sokol

Derselbe said:


> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Ich habe die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht._ Ich habe gerade aufgehört, sie zu kod
> chen. Das Kochen ist gerade beendet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das widerspricht zumindest meinem Sprachgefühl eklatant. Es ist gerade die Kernbedeutung der Präposition _seit_, dass die Handlung relativ zur Erzählperspektive noch nicht beendet ist.
Click to expand...

Ich stimme zu, auch für mich würde "ich habe die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht" keineswegs bedeuten, dass ich zu kochen aufgehört habe: eigentlich sollte die Handlung noch fortdauern.
Ich würde jedoch in diesem Fall sagen: "die Suppe hat zwei Stunden gekocht" (und kocht nicht mehr), oder "ich koche die Suppe zwei Stunden" (und vermutlich koche ich sie noch immer); "seit" würde in diesem Sinnzusammenhang vermeiden.



ABBA Stanza said:


> Ist das so? Ich hätte eher gesagt, dass die Präposition _seit_ einen Zeitraum einer Handlung definiert, die bis in die Gegenwart der Erzählperspective reicht. Ob mit der Gegenwart die Handlung aufhört (bzw. gerade aufgehört hat) oder fortdauert steht auf einem anderen Blatt, oder?


Nun ja: die Grundbedeutung von "seit" ist meinem Empfinden nach schon, dass die Handlung nicht nur für die Gegenwart relevant ist, sondern auch noch fortdauert, also nicht abgeschlossen ist.
Berndf's "Da bist Du ja endlich! Ich habe seit 5 Uhr hier gewartet." macht aber klar, dass in entsprechendem Kontext die Handlung zwar für die Gegenwart relevant, aber bereits abgeschlossen ist.

Insofern hast du also recht: es kann durchaus sein, dass nach "seit" die Handlung nicht unbedingt noch fortdauern muss. In der Regel wird das der Fall sein, doch ist das nicht immer so.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe gestern mit einem Freund gesprochen, der früher Verlagslektor war und heute hauptsächlich als Übersetzer arbeitet, er stimmt im Prinzip der Variante zu, dass "seit" nicht korrekt mit dem Perfekt verwendet werden kann, (bis auf Ausnahmen, die hier aber nicht zutreffen).
Allerdings hat er gleich auch sinngemäß gesagt, dass es eine sehr verbreitete oberdeutsche Variante ist, und dass er keine Probleme dabei hat, wenn es verwendet wird, wobei er sicher die Umgangssprache meinte.


----------



## sokol

Hutschi said:


> Allerdings hat er gleich auch sinngemäß gesagt, dass es eine sehr verbreitete oberdeutsche Variante ist, und dass er keine Probleme dabei hat, wenn es verwendet wird, wobei er sicher die Umgangssprache meinte.


Interessant, dass er es als "oberdeutsche" Eigenheit beschreibt: dann sollt ich's eigentlich auch aus Österreich kennen.
Doch finde ich, dass das auch umgangssprachlich bei uns in Österreich nicht wirklich üblich ist - etwas wie: "Ich hab die Suppe seit zwei Stunden gekocht, und jetzt nehm ich sie vom Herd." - Auch umgangssprachlich würd ich in Österreich unbedingt empfehlen, "seit" auszulassen (und im Dialekt wäre "seit" in diesem Zusammenhang ganz klar falsch).

Möglicherweise ist das eher eine schwäbisch-mitteldeutsche Eigenheit (es gibt ja einige sprachliche Eigenheiten, die über das Schwäbische ins Bayrische und ostmitteldeutsche Dialekte gelangt sind, die aber österreichische Dialekte nicht teilen).


----------



## Hutschi

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe gestern mit einem Freund gesprochen, der früher Verlagslektor war und heute hauptsächlich als Übersetzer arbeitet, er stimmt im Prinzip der Variante zu, dass "seit" nicht korrekt mit dem Perfekt verwendet werden kann, (bis auf Ausnahmen, die hier aber nicht zutreffen).
> Allerdings hat er gleich auch sinngemäß gesagt, dass es eine sehr verbreitete oberdeutsche Variante ist, und dass er keine Probleme dabei hat, wenn es verwendet wird, wobei er sicher die Umgangssprache meinte.


 

Wahrscheinlich war das dann eher lax, weil er weiß, dass ich aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald stamme. Ich dachte, er meint es so.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

sokol said:


> Nun ja: die Grundbedeutung von "seit" ist meinem Empfinden nach schon, dass die Handlung nicht nur für die Gegenwart relevant ist, sondern auch noch fortdauert, also nicht abgeschlossen ist.


Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht "seit" alleine, was auf das Fortdauern einer Handlung hinweist, sondern "seit" plus Verb im Präsens. Die Präposition "seit" wird von meinem Wahrig (deutsches Wörterbuch, 6. Auflage) so definiert:

_*seit*: von einer bestimmten Zeit an (bis jetzt andauernd)_

Daran erkenne ich keinen Bezug auf einen ab dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch andauernden Vorgang.

Aber vielleicht hast Du mich missverstanden. Ich wollte nicht in Frage stellen, dass "seit" in der Regel nicht mit dem Perfekt verwendet wird.

Mögliche Ausnahme?:

Bei dem "Chartshow" auf RTL gab es unlängst die folgende Einblendung über Tina Turner:

_Seit 19xx verkauft sie über 180 Mio. Platten_

Das schien mir falsch zu sein. Ich weiß, das "seit" im Deutschen meist mit dem Präsens verwendet wird. Aber in diesem Fall, bin ich weniger sicher, das dies die richtige Wahl wäre. Grund: sie verkauft nicht im Moment 180 Millionen Platten, sondern diese Gesamtzahl bezieht sich auf den vollen Zeitraum ihrer Solokarriere. Also hätte ich

_Seit 19xx hat sie über 180 Mio. Platten verkauft_

erwartet. Wie sehen das die anderen hier?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Frank78

ABBA Stanza said:


> Bei dem "Chartshow" auf RTL gab es unlängst die folgende Einblendung über Tina Turner:
> 
> _Seit 19xx verkauft sie über 180 Mio. Platten_
> 
> Das schien mir falsch zu sein. Ich weiß, das "seit" im Deutschen meist mit dem Präsens verwendet wird. Aber in diesem Fall, bin ich weniger sicher, das dies die richtige Wahl wäre. Grund: sie verkauft nicht im Moment 180 Millionen Platten, sondern diese Gesamtzahl bezieht sich auf den vollen Zeitraum ihrer Solokarriere. Also hätte ich
> 
> _Seit 19xx hat sie über 180 Mio. Platten verkauft_
> 
> erwartet. Wie sehen das die anderen hier?
> 
> Cheers,
> Abba



Sehe ich genauso. Es liegt wohl an der genauen Anzahl/bis jetzt hat sie so und soviel verkauft, denn ansonsten heißt es "T.T. verkauft seit 1980 Platten" (oder läßt verkaufen  )

Die 180 Mio. wurden ja schon verkauft -> Vergangenheit


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ist es bei wiederholten Tätigkeiten mit unbestimmter Anzahl?

Beispiel:
Seit 1980 kocht sie immer wieder Essen. 
oder
Seit 1980 hat sie immer wieder Essen gekocht.

---
Seit  ich sie 1980 kennenlerne, macht sie das so. - Das klingt auch verkehrt, außer in einem bestimmtem Stil, bei dem alles in Präsens geschrieben wird.

Ich würde hier sagen: "Seit ich sie 1980 kennengelernt habe, macht sie das so."
 (Über die Verwendung des Präteritums an solchen Stellen gibt es einen anderen Beitrag. Literarisch könnte Präteritum nicht stehen: "Seit ich sie 1980 kennenlernte" - weil ich sie noch kenne, es also in die Gegenwart hineinreicht. - Wenn ich die ganze Diskussion richtig verstanden habe.)


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Seit  ich sie 1980 kennenlerne, macht sie das so. - Das klingt auch verkehrt, außer in einem bestimmtem Stil, bei dem alles in Präsens geschrieben wird.



Hier ist der Fall aber ganz anders. Das Verb, um das es geht, ist hier _machen_ und nicht _kennenlernen_. Und das steht richtigerweise im Präsens. 



> Wie ist es bei wiederholten Tätigkeiten mit unbestimmter Anzahl?
> 
> Beispiel:
> Seit 1980 kocht sie immer wieder Essen.
> oder
> Seit 1980 hat sie immer wieder Essen gekocht.



Das Beispiel hingegen ist absolut überzeugend. Hier kann, ja muss, Perfekt stehen. Ich glaube wir können es sogar als Regel erweitern, nämlich immer wenn es eine Abfolge mehrerer Handlungen seit einem Zeitpunkt gibt, die für sich abgeschlossen, aber im ganzen noch andauern. Die Handlungen müssen nicht identisch sein:
_
Seit gestern habe ich den Bericht fertiggestellt, geschlafen, habe mir die Haare gewaschen und bin hierher gekommen._

Allgemeiner:
_Seit gestern ist viel passiert._


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Seit ich sie 1980 kennenlerne, macht sie das so. - Das klingt auch verkehrt, außer in einem bestimmtem Stil, bei dem alles in Präsens geschrieben wird.
> 
> Ich würde hier sagen: "Seit ich sie 1980 kennengelernt habe, macht sie das so."
> (Über die Verwendung des Präteritums an solchen Stellen gibt es einen anderen Beitrag. Literarisch könnte Präteritum nicht stehen: "Seit ich sie 1980 kennenlernte" - weil ich sie noch kenne, es also in die Gegenwart hineinreicht. - Wenn ich die ganze Diskussion richtig verstanden habe.)




Hallo Hutschi 

Ich denke so: Der Vorgang des Kennen*lernens* war ein Vorgang, der im Jahr 1980 abgeschlossen wurde. Daher Präteritum.

Das *Kennen* dauert an.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir können also sagen: Wenn es ein andauernder Vorgang ist, verwendet man hier Präsenz, wenn es ein abgeschlossener Vorgang ist, verwendet man Perfekt.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Wir können also sagen: Wenn es ein andauernder Vorgang ist, verwendet man hier Präsenzs, wenn es ein abgeschlossener Vorgang ist, verwendet man Perfekt.



Wir brauchen aber für seit trotzdem den Bezug zur Erzählperspektive. Ein isolierter abgeschlossener Vorgang macht in Kombination mit seit keinen Sinn. (Ich habe sie seit gestern gefragt.).
Abgeschlossene Vorgänge können jedoch mit seit stehen, wenn sie zwar für sich genommen abgeschlossen sind, in ihrer Gesamtheit - quasi ihr innerer Sinnzusammenhang - aber fortdauern. (Sie hat seit 2000 eine Million Platten verkauft.)


----------

